# New pictures...tons!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of a few of my tanks.  Went picture crazy...so there is alot...

55g Malawi tank








the fish
























Male Cobue 








Probably my best picture yet...








Male Eureka

55g Planted








the jungle

3g planted
















the star of the show 

**Please excuse the blurriness and water spots.:lol: 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice pics... Do you have any synos in the 55?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow...those planted tanks are crazy!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Always nice to see someone set up an Malawian tank the way it should be! 

Planted ones are outstanding too.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

GREAT pics, of awesome fish and of course the planted tanks. You go girl!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Always nice to see someone set up an Malawian tank the way it should be!
> 
> Planted ones are outstanding too.


So true. Too bad MP is having an identity crisis  He had some nice tanks.....


Great planted tanks btw. Good schemes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Gump said:


> Very nice pics... Do you have any synos in the 55?


Nope, no synos. I just have the 3 groups of Mbuna and the group of A. jacobfriebergi peaco-cks.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

VERY nice!!!!!!


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Lookin' great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

omg..i love them. espically the malawi. in the top photo there are bright yellow fish on the bottem...what are they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

The bright yellow fish are Yellow Labs/Electric Yellows (Labidochromis caeruleus). 

I changed my avatar back to the cichlid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Edit: Beat me to it. :razz:
Those look like yellow labidochromis, commonly called yellow labs.

Awesome tanks Kristen! That Malawian tank is gorgeous and that planted tank is just spectacular!  I can't even keep plants alive let alone create an incredible display like that! I'm jealous. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Katie!


----------

